# SEL-P Heated Steering Wheel Issue....



## irongraycc (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone with an SEL-P noticed hot spots or certain areas getting warmer than others? Mine has started doing this fun trick the last few days.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I suspect it is you that have changed, not the vehicle.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I have a 2019 SEL and did notice that it the steering wheel doesn’t heat perfectly evenly. This is the first heated steering wheel I have had so I assumed it was normal or maybe evened out as it ran longer. I only have it on five minutes before it’s plenty warm for me.


----------



## MikeLowell (Jan 11, 2013)

Not really hot spots, but I did find out that you can change the setting. There is low, medium and hot. Is it happening on all 3 settings?


----------



## irongraycc (Jan 10, 2011)

I've kept mine on the highest setting, but I have cycled through the different settings. It just isn't heating the entire steering wheel anymore, just three areas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

irongraycc said:


> I've kept mine on the highest setting, but I have cycled through the different settings. It just *isn't heating the entire steering wheel anymore, just three areas.*


Please detail how you think this is possible. The heating element is made up of separate sections?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

in the past 2 days I tested the heated steering wheel and all three times it was all even with one acceptation. The lower flat area was cooler than the rest. Initially I was not paying attention and thought that there are cooler areas while operating but then after further testing I realized the lower part caused that misconception to me while driving.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Its probably only heating the areas where your hands should be while driving ! But I do remember it not evenly spread out but the other areas are not like bitterly cold either. It is warm just not as warm as the main spots. it didn't bother me a bit since the spots where is warm/hot is where I have my hands placed while driving


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

irongraycc said:


> I've kept mine on the highest setting, but I have cycled through the different settings. It just isn't heating the entire steering wheel anymore, just three areas.


Wait, it has different settings 

I press my steering wheel heat button and its just on and off. What am I missing???


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

ncraba01 said:


> Wait, it has different settings
> 
> I press my steering wheel heat button and its just on and off. What am I missing???


Page 177 in the owner's manual.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

here is what it says

Some vehicles with Climatronic controls are equipped with a steering wheel heating feature. The heated steering wheel feature only works when the engine is running.
*Switching the heated steering wheel feature on and off*

Press the







button in the center console.

*Switching the heated steering wheel feature on and off in the Infotainment system*



Press the







button in the Climatronic controls.



Press the







function key to switch the steering wheel heating on and off.


*Adjusting the temperature setting*



Press the







button in the Climatronic controls.



Press the







function key.



Press the Level function key.



Set the steering wheel heating to Low, Medium, or High.

The selected setting will remain stored after the ignition has been switched off. The temperature level for the steering wheel heating is unrelated to the temperature setting for the seat heating.

*Automatic deactivation*

The steering wheel heating function switches off automatically if any of the following conditions apply:


If the overall energy consumption is too high.



If the heated steering wheel system malfunctions.

From *VW Online Manual* I have to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I got to check it today. Hit the AC?heat Menu key/button. the on screen menu come out. From there chose settings and the steering wheel heat intensity was factory set at medium. ( never go that far into the menu) Changed mine to the high setting.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Can someone else confirm the heated steering wheel function will not automatically activate when cold enough on engine start (the seats do)... Sure would be nice to have a warm steering wheel after auto-start as well...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> Can someone else confirm the heated steering wheel function will not automatically activate when cold enough on engine start (the seats do)... Sure would be nice to have a warm steering wheel after auto-start as well...


I have to give a try. I was wondering the same. So far I only used the remote start just once.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have to give a try. I was wondering the same. So far I only used the remote start just once.


Don't think there is. This is the only thing I saw regarding the "remote start"

4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
IDE07301-Remote start function: activation of seat heating 
( change “Stored value” {Seat heater front} to -> “New value” {Without seat heater and ventilation} )
IDE13676-Remote start function: rear window defogger 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07304-Remote start function: activation of seat ventilation 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07302-Remote start function: interior climate control status 
( change “Stored value” {Remote start function with fixed rated temperature value active} to -> “New value” {Remote start function with last set value active} )


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

It was warm today at 65 degrees so no go for today.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

The steering wheel heater does NOT turn on with remote start. Only the front seats. Once you're in the car, if the car doesn't detect a passenger, it will turn off the passenger seat heater.

We've tested in below freezing temps.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Page 177 in the owner's manual.


Never knew that. Didn't search completely...

I was wondering why, when the steering wheel is heating, the logo on the upper right corner of the infotainment screen was showing 3 squares and having only one filled-in.

Thanks for the info... I will try. It's winter season...


----------



## Enrique VW (Jan 28, 2020)

*2019 Atlas SEL V6 heated steering wheel when remote starting the vehicle*

When I started my car with the remote, one time the driver seat and the steering wheel got heated, another time only the seat, not the steering wheel. Maybe this has a temperature min where if it is not below, the steering wheel will not get heated??


----------



## Enrique VW (Jan 28, 2020)

ebTDI said:


> The steering wheel heater does NOT turn on with remote start. Only the front seats. Once you're in the car, if the car doesn't detect a passenger, it will turn off the passenger seat heater.
> 
> We've tested in below freezing temps.


When I started my car with the remote, one time the driver seat and the steering wheel got heated, another time only the seat, not the steering wheel. Maybe this has a temperature min where if it is not below, the steering wheel will not get heated??


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Enrique VW said:


> ....Maybe this has a temperature min where if it is not below, the steering wheel will not get heated??


And when opened and read the OM section on this, what did you find?


----------



## ksworth303 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm having the exact opposite issue with my 2020 2.0T SEL....the Heated Steering Wheel comes on when I start the SUV, no matter what the outside temps are....how do I turn this off?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kswporth303 said:


> I'm having the exact opposite issue with my 2020 2.0T SEL....the Heated Steering Wheel comes on when I start the SUV, no matter what the outside temps are....how do I turn this off?


So, did you not get an OM with your vehicle?


----------



## ATEDFORD (Jun 1, 2020)

*I am having the same issue*

Just purchased my 2020 Atlas SEL and the heated steering comes on when I remote start and regular start. I have to manual turn it off. I live in Texas the temp has been in the 80's and it doesn't shut off automatically. I am curious if this is an issue or normal?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ATEDFORD said:


> Just purchased my 2020 Atlas SEL and the heated steering comes on when I remote start and regular start. I have to manual turn it off. I live in Texas the temp has been in the 80's and it doesn't shut off automatically. I am curious if this is an issue or normal?


What did your OM say about its operation?


----------

